# Autostart offline ändern



## Robert Steichele (13. Mai 2007)

Gibt es ein Programm mit dem ich den Autostart eine nicht gebooteten Windowsinstallation beeinflussen kann? z.B. wenn ich eine Festplatte an einen anderen REchner hänge, oder UBCD4Win von CD starte.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (14. Mai 2007)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe suchst du ein Programm, bei dem du vor dem Start von Windows einstellen kannst, welche Programme beim Start ausgeführt werden.
(Wenn ich falsch liege, bitte verbessere mich.)

Wenn google nichts ausspuckt, denk ich das es wohl nicht möglich ist, bei einer Festplatte die Autostartprogramme vor dem eigentlichen Systemstart festzulegen.
Bei einer CD kannst du im vorhinein ja eine .dll schreiben, welche Programme automatisch gestartet werden.


Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Mai 2007)

Ja das geht. Man kann heutzutage z. B. von einer WinPE Disk starten und a) den Autostartordner des Users modifizieren (Einträge löschen/hinzufügen) und sogar die Registry bearbeiten (z. B. die RUN/RUNSERVICES Einträge modifizieren).


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Mai 2007)

Das ganze geht auch mit Bordmitteln von XP.man startet im abgesicherten Modus (F8 wärend des Bootens in Intervallen betätigen) und meldet sich als Administrator (Konto hat standardmäßig kein Passwort und ist nur im abgesicherten Modus sichtbar) oder einem anderen Konto an. Im abgesicherten Modus wird kein Autostart durchgeführt und dieser kann bequem geändert werden.


----------



## Navy (15. Mai 2007)

> [...] und meldet sich als Administrator (Konto hat standardmäßig kein Passwort und ist nur 
> im abgesicherten Modus sichtbar) 

AFAIK wird das Administrator-Passwort bei der Installation vom User gesetzt und daher gibt es kein default.


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Mai 2007)

Da sist bei Linux so... aber XP hat immer ein Konto mit Namen Administrator, das über kein Passwort verfügt. Das Konto ist unabhängig von anderen Benutzerkonten, die vom User evtl. mit Admin-Rechten erstellt werden.


----------



## Navy (16. Mai 2007)

> Da sist bei Linux so... aber XP hat immer ein Konto mit Namen Administrator, das über 
> kein Passwort verfügt. Das Konto ist unabhängig von anderen Benutzerkonten, die vom 
> User evtl. mit Admin-Rechten erstellt werden.

Mhm... Hab mal XP (Professional, SP2) auf einer virtuellen Maschine hier installiert und wurde doch glatt nach der Festlegung des Administratorpasswortes gefragt.


----------



## lexz (16. Mai 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Mhm... Hab mal XP (Professional, SP2) auf einer virtuellen Maschine hier installiert und wurde doch glatt nach der Festlegung des Administratorpasswortes gefragt.


\\signed


----------



## soyo (16. Mai 2007)

Man wird bei der Installation nach dem Passwort gefragt, aber eine Eingabe ist nicht zwingend notwenig. Außerdem gibt es schon Tools, mit dem man das Admin-PW in wenigen Sekunden knacken kann.


----------



## Navy (16. Mai 2007)

> Man wird bei der Installation nach dem Passwort gefragt, aber eine Eingabe ist nicht 
> zwingend notwenig. 

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich laut loslachen soll oder die Leute die Windows einsetzen /müssen/ bedauern soll.

> Außerdem gibt es schon Tools, mit dem man das Admin-PW in  wenigen Sekunden 
> knacken kann.

Man kann auch einen Apfel mit einer Motorkettensäge schälen. Nur was hat das mit dem (Nicht-)Vorhandensein eines Default-Passwortes zu tun?


----------



## soyo (16. Mai 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> >
> Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich laut loslachen soll oder die Leute die Windows einsetzen /müssen/ bedauern soll.



Was war an meiner Aussage falsch? Deine äußerst tiefsinnige Antwort lässt mich nicht darauf schließen. 

Ich habe das mit dem Passwort falsch verstanden, ich dachte es ging um ein verloren gegangen Administrator-Passwort.


----------



## Navy (16. Mai 2007)

> Was war an meiner Aussage falsch? Deine äußerst tiefsinnige Antwort lässt mich nicht 
> darauf schließen. 

Nichts. Gar nichts.
Allein die Möglichkeit ohne Weiteres ein leeres Masterpasswort zu vergeben ist so lächerlich, daß es schon wieder traurig ist.

> Ich habe das mit dem Passwort falsch verstanden, ich dachte es ging um ein verloren 
> gegangen Administrator-Passwort.

Hast Du wohl.


----------



## soyo (16. Mai 2007)

Das mit dem Administrator-Passwort ist wirklich sehr lächerlich. Aber davon abgesehn gibt es genug Tools um das Passwort zu knacken. Also wenn wirklich jemand an dein System will dürfte das Passwort dort keine große Hürde sein. 
So ist es jedenfalls bei MS Software, wie es im Linux-Bereich ausschaut weiß ich nicht. Sicherlich nicht so anfällig wie Windwos, aber dort gibt es doch auch schon Tools oder?

Hab ich nicht  


Um wieder zum Problem zurückzukehren, konnte dir denn geholfen werden? ^^


----------



## michaelwengert (16. Mai 2007)

Kann es sein das die Passwortabfrage beim XP-Setup nur bei der Pro-Version kommt?
Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, gibt man bei XP Home kein Passwort ein.

Aber die einfachste Möglichkeit für dein Problem wird wiklich die Live-CD sein ( BartPe oder so)


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Mai 2007)

Genau, erstmal ein wesentlicher Unterschied, welche Windowsversion man benutzt.wenn man das Passwort bei der Installation eingibt ist es einem bekannt.ansonsten ist es nicht gesetzt. Jedenfalls ist die Tatsache eines leeren Passworts in den Home Editions eine große Sicherheitslücke, wenn man physischen Zugriff auf den PC hat.ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Konto auch im normalen Betrieb etwa als "Ausführen als..." verfügbar ist.doch back to Topic.hats denn geholfen?


----------



## ojamaney (17. Mai 2007)

Zu Passwort:
Also die Linux-Gemeinde hat kein Grund sich hier über Windoofe lusitg zu machen. Auch Linux lässt sich innerhalb weniger Minuten knacken und dafür brauch ich noch nicht mal ein Externes Tool sondern nur die original Linux-CD! Ausserdem gehört zur Dummheit der Windows-Programmierer ja auch immer noch die desjenigen der Windows installiert und KEIN Passwort vergibt!
Nobody's perfect und Windows ist noch weit entfernt davon!

Zum Topic:
Du kannst mittels einer Knoppix-CD auf die Dateien zugreifen. Es gibt auch noch andere Freeware-Tools die das können. Google einfach mal danach.
Eine nicht-umsonst-Lösung ist der ErdCommander.


----------



## Navy (17. Mai 2007)

> Also die Linux-Gemeinde hat kein Grund sich hier über Windoofe lusitg zu machen.
> Auch Linux lässt sich innerhalb weniger Minuten knacken und dafür brauch ich noch 
> nicht mal ein Externes Tool sondern nur die original Linux-CD!

Du meinst *die* *original*-Linux-CS? Die würd ich allerdings auch mal gerne haben.

Und wenn es möglich ist den PC von einem anderen Medium zu booten ist *kein* unverschlüsseltes OS sicher. Von daher können die Linuxjünger sehr wohl ein selbstsicheres "HarHar" an Windows richten, denn es gibt so gut wie keine Distribution, die ein leeres root-Passwort akzeptiert.

> Ausserdem gehört zur Dummheit der 
> Windows-Programmierer ja auch immer noch die desjenigen der Windows installiert und 
> KEIN Passwort vergibt!

Du weißt aber schon, daß es in der IT (bzw in der Anwendungsentwicklung) üblich ist eine Lösung so DAU-sicher wie möglich zu machen, insbesondere dann, wenn es um zentrale Sicherheitspunkte geht?

> Nobody's perfect und Windows ist noch weit entfernt davon!

<polemik>Windows und Perfektion laufen parallel zueinander, sie treffen sich in der Unendlichkeit.</>


----------



## ojamaney (17. Mai 2007)

> Du meinst *die* *original*-Linux-CS? Die würd ich allerdings auch mal gerne haben.



Nein, ich meine die Original-Linux-C*D*, die mit der man Linux installiert. 

Alles klar?


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Mai 2007)

Zähl ich jetzt zur Linux-Gemeinde? Ich will nicht... ich nutze Windows wesentlich länger als Linux und werd damit auch nicht aufhören.
Jedenfalls ist es ziehmlicher Schwachsinn von MS bei XP Pro nen Passwort machen zu lassen und bei Home nicht.


----------



## ojamaney (17. Mai 2007)

@Raubkopierer:
Da stimme ich Dir zu! Wie so vieles anderes was die MS-Programmierer verzapfen. Trotzdem gibt es mehr Windoofe als Tuxianer, was wohl Albert Einsteins Theorie aus Deiner sig bestätigt. Oder höflich ausgedrückt: die meisten sind mit Linux überfordert.

Ich bin übrigens eingefleischter Windows-Fetechist, ganz nach dem Motto: ein Tag ohne Fehlermeldung ist mir zu langweilig


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Mai 2007)

Linux fordert.wie Windows eben auch.nur mit Linux kann man jede Menge mehr machen wenn man das richtige Zeug hat.ich habs im Laufe des Tages geschafft, dass meine Platte richtig gemountet wird.aber dadurch weiß ich jetzt auch wie das alles funktioniert.


----------

